# Ralph Lewis Named Seattle Assistant Coach



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

GREENVILLE, S.C., August 27 – Former NBA Development League head coach Ralph Lewis has been named an assistant coach for the Seattle SuperSonics, making him the 11th coach with D-League ties to earn a promotion to the NBA.
*
Complete Press Release*


----------

